# Steam not going through wand



## YellowBourbon (5 mo ago)

I have Sage Barista express for 2.5 years from new, regularly descale, clean wand with tool.
The steam wand no longer delivers steam. 
Sometimes the machine start with the usual brrrrr, but sometime only half as long brrrr then a gentle hum. Sometimes only a hum.

It delivers hot water through the group head ok.

Turning steam wand on will tap tap ok but no steam through wand. If I turn the 1/2 cup on afterwards there is a lot of steam through the group head so it seems to be boiling ok.

Any idea what the problem could be?
Thanks


----------



## BobCole (5 mo ago)

Have you been regularly running the cleaning and descaling cycles?


----------



## YellowBourbon (5 mo ago)

Hi, yes I've been regularly descaling


----------

